# Iphone wallpapers



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a few pictures i keep changing when i get bored

cars and bikes first










































































a few random one's


































































































































































































Anybody else got any cool ones


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I only have one wallpaper on my phone:










fits very well:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Few more

Cars and bikes










































































































































random










































































































































































All these pictures come from a free app called

RETINA WALLPAPERS HD


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

No one else have any???????


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Had a look on the app earlier, not a bad at all!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Had a look on the app earlier, not a bad at all!



It is a very good app


----------

